# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Been to see the psych!

## northantsgirl

And finally have a diagnosis of EUPD and chrinic depression

----------


## Paula

Hi Hunni! How do you feel about that diagnosis?

----------


## Suzi

Have they recommended any particular therapy or treatment plan?

----------


## northantsgirl

I already knew the diagnosis to be honest as they have already had me do an 18 week DBT course but i need it in writing for disabled students allowance or if i need DWP benefits again. They are putting me on a different medication that I havent heard of before - aripiprazole?

----------


## Suzi

We've had a few members on it before and it helped them. I hope it really helps you lovely. It's good to hear from you x

----------


## northantsgirl

They are hoping it doesnt make me as drowzy as quetiapine and promethazine so fingers crossed! Still on venlafaxine with it

----------


## Suzi

At least they are thinking about it and trying to make things better.

----------


## OldMike

At least they're trying something new *crosses everything*

----------


## Paula

Its not easy changing meds so remember you can lean on us if you need to

----------


## Paula

Hi, hunni, how are you?

----------

